# Tail lights (options)?



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi all, I am not new to tuning cars, just new to the Sentra. I need a set of tail lights for my car. I have looked and can not find any alteezas etc.... Any one know where to find them or have have a set for sale? stock or aftermarket will be fine.......Josh


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

You won't find altezzas for a b13, if you're looking for stock ones your best bet would be either a junk yard or ebay for the cheapest. There's also a Tsuru set for the b13, but I'm not sure what they look like.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

get the tsuru tail lights from http://www.sr20development.com/menu-main.html 
There all red and white no sucky amber take a look at them and there on sale for 150 right now.There also were some clear illegal not altezza's style lights for the sentra from nisnacks but i think they stopped making them.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

go to best b-13 post and under page 7 or 8 you will see my car with the tsuru headlights and tailights.that way you get a chance to see how they look.later


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Too bad they dont make these tails anymore....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Or you can paint em... just like div3r5ity's B13 http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1186


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Thank you for the replies, I think ill get a set of oem and paint them , that looks pretty cool......Joshua


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

i have a set of oem ones that came off my 94 sentra.im willing to sell them to you for 60 bucks you pay shipping.will send pictures if interested.later


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

As long as they are in good shape. As soon as i hear from you w/ your mailing address, ill over night the money. my zip code is 75165......Joshua


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

can someone explain the OEM... what does it stand for..
Im not that full of knowledge


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Original Equipment Manufacturing
JDM - Japanese Domestic Market

Seth


----------

